# 1 won  St Drakes



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2012)

I revived my 2nd place prize from the annual AB&GC writers contest today. I thought to my self,should I even say anything about it on ABN. Then another thought hit me,most people on here see me joking all the time, playing the 2 word game, chiming in on a topic with a off the wall comment and not really talking to much about bottles in general. To tell you the truth,I have often felt that I don't contribute a whole lot to the hobby. 
    But today when I got my bottle from AB&GC ,and  then  later on went on my web site, I felt hey, maybe I do give a little.

 John Pastor left this on my guest book. Am I tootin my own horn?? well yeahh just little, why not.[8D] Just thought Id share that wit ya [] 


 Hi Rick,

 I am pleased to sign your guestbook and appreciate all that you do for the hobby. Keep up the good work and spread the word about this great hobby that we all share. Great job on both your website and your literary contributions to Antique Bottle & Glass Collector! Congratulations on being one of the prize winners in our 2011 Writer's Contest!

 John Pastor
 Antique Bottle & Glass Collector
 American Glass Gallery 

 These are the bottles I won from AB&GC past and present,  the lightest Drakes is the one I won this time. Gotta love the Drakes.[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

Great Glass that I'm sure is Well Deserved, even without ever seeing an issue...Congrats Rick!!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't believe you are bragging or boasting Rick, you are simply sharing your well deserved good fortune with your friends. That is one of the things we do here. Congratulations. I also no longer subscribe to A.B. & G. C. magazine so I haven't read your articles and to be real honest I don't surf the web much so I haven't visited your site but now I think I will.

 Way to go and keep contributing to the hobby.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Great Glass that I'm sure is Well Deserved, even without ever seeing an issue...Congrats Rick!!


 
 Thanx--- ohh come on Jim you should get the mag its chock full of  good stuff. Once you get it you will look foreword to getting it each month. I do. Besides,  I have another story submitted that should be out soon.[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just think it has more to do with my perceived lack of stuff in my related area, but you may have convinced me to subscribe...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I like to read all of the other diggers/and collectors story's. Then ya got digger Mc dirt who knows his bottle chitt  [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2012)

Good job Rick,..Those are some vr. nice bottles.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job Sickster!

 PD


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 21, 2012)

Fantastic stuff Rick.  You are great for the hobby.  Congrats.  You deserve it.


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats Rick on another well deserved prize, your stories make me feel like i am there digging with you. Keep up the great stories. Michael


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 22, 2012)

you are the Mark Twain of privy diggers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

Hahahaha.  Then why am I at work and not on a raft on a river looking for dumps on the banks [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

That would be Tom Sawyer but you get the poin[]t


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 22, 2012)

Way to go, Rick!  Nice bottles!  Keep up the good work!  If I won a bottle, I'd post it too, so don't feel bad!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good stuff! Congrats Rick!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 22, 2012)

> That would be Tom Sawyer but you get the point


 
 Huck Finn did the raft thing...

 I said you were the Mark Twain of privy diggers, not the Mark Twain of american authors, thats why you have to toil for a living[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh yeah yeah your righT Tom Sawyer plays with Rush right?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 22, 2012)

> Oh yeah yeah your righT Tom Sawyer plays with Rush right?


 
 correct [8|]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats Rick! Very nice bottles you have won, and well deserved.


----------



## carobran (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this a book club now??[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Still a bridesmaid, Rick? [8D][8D][]

 Nice accomplishment! It speaks volumes about your skill as a writer and digger that you've won FOUR bottles from this contest. Keep on writing! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Still a bridesmaid, Rick? [8D][8D][]
> 
> Nice accomplishment! It speaks volumes about your skill as a writer and digger that you've won FOUR bottles from this contest. Keep on writing! []


 
 I don't write to win first place,second or third. I write because I like to re live my digs.  I am happy with nothing or what ever AB&GC  chooses  to give me. Its not my job, I do it for my own pleasure. If others enjoy my story's  that's even better if not so what I enjoyed writing for my self. 
     Maybe  I will be a Bride one day,but if not, a Bridesmaid is fine with me. I'm a published author yo hahaha [:-][]



 Thanks--- well I actually  won 4 bottles and a years subscription  for honorable    mention When Jim had the mag.


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Maybe  I will be a Bride one day,but if not, a Bridesmaid is fine with me. I'm a published author yo hahaha [:-][]


 As long as YOU'RE NEVER THE STRIPPER at the Bachelor Party!!!!!![8D][&:][>:][:'(][:-]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 22, 2012)

all fun aside documenting privy digs is important.  You are digging up a time capsule containing our country's history. Take a little time to record the particulars of what you find. It may be helpful to others and some day you will be glad you did it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Id quit digging if I had to do that lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> all fun aside documenting privy digs is important.  You are digging up a time capsule containing our country's history. Take a little time to record the particulars of what you find. It may be helpful to others and some day you will be glad you did it.


 

 Here Here  and also to look back on when you are  old  and can only dig privys/dumps in your mind. []


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is this the point where one vomits in their own mouth?  The thought....?????  Sick Rick!  What kind of bachelor parties do they have down there in A-town?

 PD


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 23, 2012)

Here Here  and also to look back on when you are  old  and can only dig privys/dumps in your mind. []
 [/quote]
 [][] Yes being able to look back on ones diggin experiences is priceless. Congrats on some fine articles Rick, I have a subscription and I have read all of them except the first one ya wrote.......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL []  The kind where little necked Chinese guys jump out of the trunk of your car.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Andy


----------



## glass man (Feb 23, 2012)

WAY TO GO RICKO MAN!PROUD OF YA!

 I miss getting the ole bottle mag.Have the march issue cause it was free at the bottle show...seems to have a bit more in it then it used too....really enjoyed the story on Bill Agee the cure man...I always enjoy your stories and videos!I SAY IF YOU GOT A GOOD HORN TOOT IT!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> WAY TO GO RICKO MAN!PROUD OF YA!
> 
> I miss getting the ole bottle mag.Have the march issue cause it was free at the bottle show...seems to have a bit more in it then it used too....really enjoyed the story on Bill Agee the cure man...I always enjoy your stories and videos!I SAY IF YOU GOT A GOOD HORN TOOT IT!!JAMIE


 
 Thanx. Gman
 That's a shame you canlt get Antique bottle maf maybe a rich bottle collector will hear your plea and get you a yearS subscription. . The only thing rich about me is my name Rich-ard. Lol


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> Thanx. Gman
> That's a shame you canlt get Antique bottle maf maybe a rich bottle collector will hear your plea and get you a yearS subscription. . The only thing rich about me is my name Rich-ard. Lol


 If you sold a bottle or two out of your commons you could buy a new car every Spring...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I wish. ---- the only way I could do that is if I didn"t work and dug every day or other day.


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All you would need is a few of those "BLUE holes" a year...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeah that would be nice,we are in a lull now but i got a permission to check out and probe. the row of house are 1850. shall see what happens that's all ya can do


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 23, 2012)

Man Rick ,you got some perty bottles,cue the banjo music,lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanx Gordon.
  Electric guitar would be be better. [8D]


----------

